# Emirates pilot



## PilotN (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm thinking of moving with my wife and working in Dubai with Emirates airlines. I had a few questions in mind.

1) What do you think of working with Emirates?

2) What are the pros of working with Emirates?

3) What are the cons of working with Emirates?

4) What are the accommodations given by Emirates like? ( Could you send me pictures of the place you've been placed in?)

5) What is life like in Dubai?

6) Is it similar or very different to London?

7) What is the location like?

Excuse me for the amount of questions. Plus if I could be sent pictures of what the villas or apartments given by Emirates, it would be very appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try asking PPrune - you'll get more relevant answers there.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Try asking PPrune - you'll get more relevant answers there.


I'd have thought a pilot would already have known about that site, wouldn't you?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have put comments against some of your questions in red. Got a few friend who work for Emirates as pilots (777 and 380)



PilotN said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of moving with my wife and working in Dubai with Emirates airlines. I had a few questions in mind.
> 
> 1) What do you think of working with Emirates? They seem to be happy enough
> 
> ...


----------

